# buying Car : new vs used



## Adlia2015 (Apr 16, 2015)

Folks,
This might be an old issue.
But if you can share your view whether to buy new or used.
Thinking of max 4 yr old SUV 7 seater.
The car type is just an example.

Cheers.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

This has been asked an answered on the forum many many times so maybe the search function will help you.

In general buying new means yiu take the biggest possible hit from depreciation so a used car with full service history and dealer warranty remaining is often the best value for new or nearly used cars - unless you get a significant discount in a new car sale at a dealer and/or other benefits with a new car including servicing, insurance, interest free loan, etc.

In my experience the best cars here are used @ 5-10 years old, if you find a good one at a decent price you can conceivably own it for 1-3 years and sell for the same price you bought it, because the market is so messed up and demand is high for quality/popular vehicles.


----------



## ttdubai (Dec 28, 2015)

To get an impression about prices for used cars, just go to Al Aweer Used Car Complex in Ras al Khor (see here: Al Aweer Used Car Market )
Take your time and look around, you will find thousands of cars of all brands there. *Don't forget to negotiate the price, possibly take somebody who knows something about cars.*

There are also new cars, so you can directly compare.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Al Aweer is infamous for passing along dodgy used cars to unsuspecting buyers. Cars that were damaged in accidents in the US and hastily repaired and shipped to the UAE. But I suppose it's a decent place to get an idea about possible used prices but I'd never buy a car from there. 



ttdubai said:


> To get an impression about prices for used cars, just go to Al Aweer Used Car Complex in Ras al Khor (see here: Al Aweer Used Car Market )
> Take your time and look around, you will find thousands of cars of all brands there. *Don't forget to negotiate the price, possibly take somebody who knows something about cars.*
> 
> There are also new cars, so you can directly compare.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

New gives you a warranty and servicing contract and a peace of mind for a few years. Depreciation is a factor but it varies greatly from car to car.

Some cars such as the Prado have very minimal depreciation. Other cars, particularly European cars, have high depreciation.

Used puts you at risk for major repair bills. Too many people fall into the trap of buying an used European luxury model only to face high repair bills a year or two later (20,000+K). Then again you could buy an used car and have absolutely no issues for several years. 



Adlia2015 said:


> Folks,
> This might be an old issue.
> But if you can share your view whether to buy new or used.
> Thinking of max 4 yr old SUV 7 seater.
> ...


----------



## Adlia2015 (Apr 16, 2015)

Appreciate your feedbacks. Might head to ras al khor one of these days.

Cheers.


----------



## Grt1 (Nov 7, 2012)

Get an idea from used car market about the prices and then look at used car online classifieds like dubizzle, expatadz etc to get a good deal from first owners selling their car... less chances of being cheated like in case of used car dealers... !


----------



## tahir29 (Mar 13, 2014)

I've just purchased from Elite Motors on SZR, fantastic service and really friendly people. 

They have new and used cars, for example they purchase cars from Al Tayer which haven't sold the previous year, 0KM with 3 years dealer warranty and prices are slighly cheaper. They have the 7 series BMW at 35% discount at the moment. 

Worth checking them out, also towards Ajman Souq Al Haraj, prawling new market for used cars, believed to be the UAE’s largest, with a capacity of 25,000 cars officially opened in Sharjah last Thursday.

Souq Al Haraj, located behind Tasjeel Village on Shaikh Mohammad Bin Zayed Road, check that place out too. 

Always do your research and negotiate the prices


----------

